# Отзывы > Казино >  can I ask how much is the current

## kimtehe

Question: Hello hospital, can I ask how much is the current cost of laparoscopic breast augmentation surgery at your hospital? Are there any promotions that last? I have consulted many beauty salons, beauty facilities, even the hospital and found that my side is the most suitable for me, so I want to see how much it costs, about how much. Okay, I plan to go to the hospital for more consultation next week. Hope the hospital will soon respond to the cost of endoscopic breast augmentation for you! (Nguyen Thanh Huyen, Tan Binh District)

>>> nâng ngực nội soi giá bao nhiêu

Farewell: Hello sister!

Hello, Ms. Thanh Huyen! Ngo Mong Hung Aesthetic Hospital thank you for choosing the Hospital instead of other facilities and beauty salons to send your concerns. Regarding the cost of laparoscopic breast augmentation surgery, you can rest assured. Currently, the hospital is applying a very affordable price of 70 million. Especially, this month, the hospital is having a special promotion program to reduce up to 18 million for endoscopic breast augmentation service. And now there are only a few preferential rates left, so Huyen quickly register to have a breast augmentation promotion right away.

If you have any questions or concerns that need to be answered, please contact Hotline: 093,300.1,300 or go directly to Ngo Mong Hung Aesthetic Hospital at 219 - 221 Nguyen Dinh Chieu, Ward 5, District 3, Ms. dental.

Thank you!

----------

